# Dirk Nowitzki feels good, fired up



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DALLAS – There are no guarantees with 35-year-old knees that have logged more than 45,000 NBA minutes and many, many more in international ball.
> 
> That being said, Dirk Nowitzki has done everything in his power to prevent knee problems from sabotaging his statistics for a third consecutive season.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/dallas/mavericks/post/_/id/4697462/dirk-nowitzki-feels-good-fired-up


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

He's old


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Dirk never really recovered from playing in the World Championships immediately after the championship run. He played through that season injured, and then had to get surgery which hampered him last season. It's possible that after an offseason free from international ball and surgeries, he's back to his 2011 self, but we'll see.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dirk is still the man. I think he's going to have a really good year given his mileage and recent injuries.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Marion and Dalembert should cover up some of Dirk's defensive weaknesses despite their age, but putting Dirk on a team with guards who often get beat off the dribble (like Calderon, Ellis, and Ellington) is not a recipe for success. Carlisle will have to work a little magic to get this squad into the playoffs.


----------

